# Carlsbad Inn owners -- question re occupancy limit



## Amy (Jan 9, 2010)

I have an exchange into a 1BR sleep 4 for Spring Break.  Does Carlsbad Inn count 3 year olds toward the occupancy limit?  I'd love to be able to invite my mom to join us; we were planning on having the boys share our King bed so the sofabed would be free.  The only reason I'm even asking is because at one of our other resorts a studio, while technically sleep 4, is permitted to sleep 4 + a child under the age of three who doesn't require extra bedding.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 9, 2010)

*An idea...*



Amy said:


> I have an exchange into a 1BR sleep 4 for Spring Break.  Does Carlsbad Inn count 3 year olds toward the occupancy limit?  I'd love to be able to invite my mom to join us; we were planning on having the boys share our King bed so the sofabed would be free.  The only reason I'm even asking is because at one of our other resorts a studio, while technically sleep 4, is permitted to sleep 4 + a child under the age of three who doesn't require extra bedding.



Technically, no.  Be aware that the 1 BR is quite small and the bathroom REALLY small!  I would suggest calling the Front Desk (anonomously) and ask.  I do believe I have seen families larger than 4 using the amenities like the swimming pool -- have owned for over 24 years there.


----------



## Amy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  Too bad I need to call to check.  I certainly don't want to add another person unless I'm told exceptions can be made.  The five of us have managed in the standard Embassy Suites before and I suspect a 1BR at Carlsbad Inn is at least as large if not larger than a typical Embassy Suites 1BR.


----------



## Amy (Jan 9, 2010)

Cathy, Does Carlsbad Inn ever offer super sales on its rental prices?  I checked for rental of our dates and a single sleep 2 hotel unit will cost $152 plus tax (and that is the AAA rate)!


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 9, 2010)

Amy said:


> Cathy, Does Carlsbad Inn ever offer super sales on its rental prices?  I checked for rental of our dates and a single sleep 2 hotel unit will cost $152 plus tax (and that is the AAA rate)!



I am not Cathy But I do own at Carlsbad Inn.  Check with resortime.com they have some special deals maybe even under $ 100 a night.   They are affiliated with Grand Pacific Resorts.  You need to be a timeshare owner or you can be a premier member by paying a fee even if you dont own.


I would call the front desk   I have seen roll a way beds in the hallways so I would assume that they do make arrangements for over 4 people.  
The manager of the resort Randy is a real gentleman  if you have a problem talk to him he may be able to offer a solution.
All the employees of the Carlsbad Inn are friendly and try to make your stay pleasant.  I told Randy he did a good job training the staff   He said "I hire good people"    We really love the resort and the community.  
By the way if you like fish one of our favorite restaurants anywhere is Fish House Vera Cruz which is within walking distance of the Carlsbad Inn.


----------



## Amy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks.  I've looked at Resortime before but never completed the membership form because I was wary about yet another timeshare-related business having my contact information when I only wanted to shop for rental rates.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 10, 2010)

*Cheap rental rates*



Amy said:


> Cathy, Does Carlsbad Inn ever offer super sales on its rental prices?  I checked for rental of our dates and a single sleep 2 hotel unit will cost $152 plus tax (and that is the AAA rate)!



Yes, we get offers at $99/night, depends on the season.  Google: Grand Pacific Resorts, Carlsbad and see if they have any specials for Carlsbad Inn.  Also might try Best Western Beach View Lodge at 760/729-1151 which is just across the street one block or Ocean Palm Beach Resort at 760/729-2493 which is one block the other way from Carlsbad Inn.

Have been in Embassy Suites and Carlsbad Inn isn't much bigger.  I think total unit is around 800sf.  

What month are you trying for?  After May until September things get very expensive.  Good luck!


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Yes, we get offers at $99/night, depends on the season.



I'd love to see $99 a night!  Then I'd get her own room.  We're heading out 3rd week of March, and so far see nothing close to that rate.


----------



## skimble (Jan 11, 2010)

I've known people to pack the rooms with sleeping bags-- 12 plus people... must be uncomfortable, but they do.  I don't think they check.


----------



## eal (Jan 11, 2010)

Occupancy rates are often set according to fire dep't regulations and the resort may not have much leeway.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2010)

*Makes me cringe*



skimble said:


> I've known people to pack the rooms with sleeping bags-- 12 plus people... must be uncomfortable, but they do.  I don't think they check.



As a timeshare owner I cringe when I think of the wear and tear the unit gets when people cram in a whole bunch of extra heads.  At Carlsbad Inn I think we have gone through a minimum of five sofabeds; replaced the sliding glass door screen 3x or more that a zillion folks opened in one week; etc.

On a lighter note, if anyone likes Japanese food: Benihana's on Avenue Encinas off Poinsettia toward the beach has luncheon box special -- Soup, salad, fresh grilled fish or chicken, 3 sushis, vegetables and an apple -- 
$8.95.  It's about 10 minutes south from Carlsbad Inn.:whoopie:


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 19, 2010)

Cathy I agree with you about the huge crowds, but a 3 year old and a grandma  should not be a big problem, and hopefully the resort can work with them.   That is why they have the rollaways.  The ideal situation would be  guests would respect property as if it were there own.


----------



## Amy (Jan 20, 2010)

Woo hoo!!  I put in an ongoing search just a few days ago to see if there are any last minute cancellations for another Carlsbad Inn unit and that search just matched!!    I thought my odds were terrible since we're so close to the date and I was only allowed to pick the exact same check-in date as my other confirmed week pursuant to the 4-1 rule exception for multiple units on same vacation.  I only discovered the "hold" because I was checking manually again (as I've been doing multiple times a day); I wonder when that email would have reached me.  Anyway, I'm a happy camper not having to spend additional cash, not violating any occupancy rules, having more room, and using up another RCI deposit that would expire in a few months.  My mom wouldn't need an entire 1BR.  I wonder if it would be totally awkward to invite my FIL to join us; one of them could sleep on the sofabed.  A good problem to have!

BTW, I would be livid as an owner to learn about folks squeezing anywhere near 12 people in a sleep 4, 6 or 8 unit!!  Talk about excess wear and tear on the furniture.


----------

